

Developervms virtual machines are now available for free download - asimcan
https://www.developervms.com

======
th0br0
no information about the provider ("developerVMs") but they expect me to trust
their prepackaged VMs? umm.... given how short a fresh OS install is nowadays,
that isn't very convincing.

~~~
mtmail
True. Looks abandoned to me. Last updates in 2013.

